

Ask HN: Is the following a poosible privacy issue in the WeChat app? - akhiluk

One of my friends uses WeChat. He shared with me how certain phrases entered into the chat rextbox trigger a certain animation on the screen. Phrases such as &quot;I love you&quot;, &quot;I miss you&quot; etc trigger it, but not normal phrases.<p>This must mean that the app is monitoring the text being entered into the textbox. Isn&#x27;t this a possible privacy issue? If yes, why isn&#x27;t this being discussed yet?
======
lawlessone
If it's just some processing happening on the client side i believe you are
safe. Of course there is no reason they couldn't be checking for other phrases
and having it take other less noticeable actions.

